# Milbank



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mine


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

backstay said:


> Mine


That is a good one, I have used it when a HO wanted another panel added:thumbup: An AHJ told me about it about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i've used a lot of their panels with the loop lugs. The metered peds and the RV panels with double lugs on the line side.:thumbsup: Pretty handy.

Any special rules in here?

BTW, some of Milbanks KO's should be called "drill outs.":whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I like the 200 amp overhead/underground single phase Milbank bypass meter enclosure.
> 
> What's your favorite Milbank product?:001_huh:


Milbank makes good stuff. I'm impressed that they make sure a wide variety of products to conform to the local poco rules across the country (of which there are many.) 

Around here, the non-bypass 100 and 200 amp overhead meter sockets are the most common.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

backstay, can that be used on an uncut wire like a 'side tap' or 'hot tap'? if so who makes it?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

papaotis said:


> backstay, can that be used on an uncut wire like a 'side tap' or 'hot tap'? if so who makes it?


No, it sits inside the meter base's lug. You remove the top part of the lug(slide in part) and replace it with these. It's a Milbank product. K4977-EXT

http://www.milbankworks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/TapConnectors_6-13_Web.pdf


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I like the fact that Milbank has an entire '_New England_' catalog , as well as factory reps who know how our poco's weird desires .....~C:thumbsup:S~


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I like the 200 amp overhead/underground single phase Milbank bypass meter enclosure.
> 
> What's your favorite Milbank product?:001_huh:



Is that the huge one?


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! We appreciate your support.



MTW said:


> Milbank makes good stuff. I'm impressed that they make sure a wide variety of products to conform to the local poco rules across the country (of which there are many.)


It really is amazing how different the specifications are from utility to utility. Each one seems to have their own special tweak which requires us to have thousands and thousands of different meter socket SKUs. It can be tough to keep up with at times!



3xdad said:


> BTW, some of Milbanks KO's should be called "drill outs.":whistling2:


Are you finding they are a headache to punch out? Is it a certain product, or Milbank sockets in general? 



chicken steve said:


> I like the fact that Milbank has an entire '_New England_' catalog , as well as factory reps who know how our poco's weird desires .....~C:thumbsup:S~


The area-specific catalogs are a lot of work to create and maintain (we currently have 26 area catalogs :icon_eek, but we think it makes it easier for folks to find the right products.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I like the milbank knockouts, they're rugged. Nothing worse than trying to bang out a 3/4 concentric and you end up with a 2 1/2...I'm talking to you square d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I like the fact that Milbank has an entire '_New England_' catalog , as well as factory reps who know how our poco's weird desires .....~C:thumbsup:S~


Our POCO's are full of weirdo's :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

backstay said:


> Mine


Thanks I've never seen that before


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

These are rugged and very nicely made but you pay for it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Milbank_Ryan said:


> The area-specific catalogs are a lot of work to create and maintain (we currently have 26 area catalogs :icon_eek, but we think it makes it easier for folks to find the right products.


I really had no idea you folks were that diverse Ryan. You might want to post an all inclusive link for us internet challenged sorts....

Btw, i called you folks one day, had an unusual poco requirement which i explained .

There was a beat of silence , and the rep said _'you're from New England, aren't you'....?_ 

Cracked us both up.....:laughing:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> I really had no idea you folks were that diverse Ryan. You might want to post an all inclusive link for us internet challenged sorts....


Here is a link to all of our catalogs. 



> Btw, i called you folks one day, had an unusual poco requirement which i explained .
> 
> There was a beat of silence , and the rep said _'you're from New England, aren't you'....?_
> 
> Cracked us both up.....:laughing:~CS~:thumbup:


Ha! There are definitely some oddball requirements in the northeast. We like it, though, because the weirder the requests, the more likely our larger competitors won't want to mess with it.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

SparksMcGee said:


> As an official sponsor of ElectricianTalk.com, it looks like Milbank has officially answered the long standing 'ground up" or "ground down" debate. :thumbup:


If so, why is the wr upside down?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

It probably has to do with the small slot at the bottom for the cables to exit once the hinged cover is closed. The 30 and 50's are normally a molded 90° and I'm guessing there is a standard, at least for RV's, that the ground pin be on top. On the GFI, I have come to the conclusion that a "ground up" holds the power prongs in more securely with the weight of a hanging cord, which would always be the case if you want to close the door.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I just installed a Millbank Generator and was quite impressed with how easy the wiring compartment was to work with, Generac should take some notes, the Transfer switch on the other hand, I did not care for


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

electricalwiz said:


> I just installed a Millbank Generator and was quite impressed with how easy the wiring compartment was to work with, Generac should take some notes, the Transfer switch on the other hand, I did not care for


Which transfer switch model were you working with, and what specifically did you dislike about it?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Milbank_Ryan said:


> Which transfer switch model were you working with, and what specifically did you dislike about it?


Not sure which model it was
It was a 200 amp service rated with the dip switches
The switch is made for everything to enter the bottom or the side, not the top.
The switch I installed, I had to enter the top and you have all exposed, energized bus bar, made it very difficult to get the wiring in with the exposed bus


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

electricalwiz said:


> Not sure which model it was
> It was a 200 amp service rated with the dip switches
> The switch is made for everything to enter the bottom or the side, not the top.
> The switch I installed, I had to enter the top and you have all exposed, energized bus bar, made it very difficult to get the wiring in with the exposed bus


Wiz,

Thanks for the feedback. You are not the first to share that wiring can be a bit tricky in our current design. We are committed to correcting this in the next version of our switches.

I'll keep you updated when there is more information to share about the 2.0 version!


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

SparksMcGee said:


> As an official sponsor of ElectricianTalk.com, it looks like Milbank has officially answered the long standing 'ground up" or "ground down" debate. :thumbup:


 Maybe the box is upside down.


----------

